# How to get water to odd spots in the yard?



## Boberto (Apr 28, 2019)

Greetings All,

Trying to figure out my irrigation as it's starting to get warmer out and probably going to need to start weekly watering.
The problem is that the faucets that are on my house are more on the northern side, so getting to the southern side is a bit tricky.


Front yard option is a shorter run, but crosses the driveway. 

Backyard option is longer, but I could run something like PEX there and leave it for the summer.

Thoughts?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

PEX cannot be exposed to sunlight. You will need to use a garden hose or PVC.


----------



## Boberto (Apr 28, 2019)

g-man said:


> PEX cannot be exposed to sunlight. You will need to use a garden hose or PVC.


Ah! Good to know.

I'm starting to lean towards using the back faucet because then I could also get more of the side yard.
Just worried that long of run would loose pressure.


----------



## Boberto (Apr 28, 2019)

g-man said:


> PEX cannot be exposed to sunlight. You will need to use a garden hose or PVC.


Should I use 3/4" pvc pipe?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Without knowing your pressure and gpm, it will be hard to tell. Bigger is better.


----------



## Boberto (Apr 28, 2019)

g-man said:


> Without knowing your pressure and gpm, it will be hard to tell. Bigger is better.


Bugger. Don't really want to pay $10 for a one time use pressure gauge :S


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

@g-man / @Boberto , I believe PVC also degrades in sunlight. UV exposure is rough on most materials. But all you need to do it paint it with some spare exterior latex.


----------

